# Name that tune in . . .



## Matthewrace (Nov 19, 2007)

Does anybody here recognize this piece of music at all? The whole piece is approximately ten to eleven minutes long. I remember it's title is not in English, and is two words (or, more accurately, the same word repeated). If anyone can enlighten me further, it would be very much appreciated thanks.
http://www.esnips.com/doc/02ef681a-9954-4dfc-8029-6afe9a8caf3e/01---Unknown-Artist---Track-1


----------



## cjr3559 (Nov 17, 2007)

I think it's by Arvo Part, but I'm not 100% sure. I think I heard it once at a friends house. I distinctly remember the low "F" throughout it.

As for the name of the piece, I don't know.


----------



## cjr3559 (Nov 17, 2007)

I just found a link to his website. Try your luck on the forum over there and report back. I'm curious if I was right!

http://www.arvopart.info/


----------



## cjr3559 (Nov 17, 2007)

OK, if it's by Part like I think it is, it's called "Passacaglia" (2003), which is his only work for Violin and Piano.


----------



## Matthewrace (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for your help, cjr3559. You’re a hundred per cent correct with the composer, it is Arvo Pärt. As for the piece itself, it’s called “Spiegel im Spiegel,” written in 1978 for violin or cello and piano.

Thanks again for the lead – very helpful indeed.


----------



## cjr3559 (Nov 17, 2007)

My pleasure! Glad I could help.

Though I wonder why that work isn't listed on the main page of his website? Hmm.


----------



## Matthewrace (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes, curiouser and curiouser. Wikipedia have a whole page dedicated to this piece (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiegel_im_Spiegel).


----------



## cjr3559 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep, I looked it up and found it there as well. I love Wikipedia!


----------

